# Word of the Day - Insinuate



## Jace (Feb 4, 2022)

Insinuate...v.

Def.: To introduce (a thought, for example) gradually and insidiously.

Let us not Insinuate a harmful idea about anything.


----------



## ohioboy (Feb 4, 2022)

People insinuate I'm a Genius, that's a hot one!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2022)

Can't imagine _who_ would _insinuate _that, *about you, *@ohioboy


----------

